# Steuersatz Meta 5.5.2



## dickie79 (7. September 2013)

Hi Leute,

welchen Steuersatz brauche ich für ein Meta 5.5.2?
Meiner ist total hin. Im Rumbauen bin ich ganz gut, aber mit den verschiedenen Steuersätzen kenn ich mich leider nicht aus.
Welchen brauche ich da bzw. welchen kann ich verwenden?

Muss eh bald Gabel ausbauen, weil die zum Service muss. Über eine baldige Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen!


----------



## dickie79 (15. September 2013)

Hat denn wirklich niemand eine Ahnung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

